# Hotronix heat press keeps tripping my GFCI



## mamag (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all - 

I have a Hotronix 16 x 20 heat press. It's worked fine since purchased new Feb 2012...I use it roughly 10-15 hours a week max. 

The past couple of months it seems to trip the outlet. I have recently moved the unit to another location to see if it could be a wiring problem in that particular outlet. Seems the same thing is happening, altho I am still in the same room...?...so wondering if moving the unit to another floor entirely is the next move. 

The circuit in the garage is NOT tripping, only the GFCI outlet and I have to continually reset the heat press after it pops off. Very frustrating --- I am falling behind in a couple of orders for customers.

HELP!

thanks,

Lisa


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Replace the outlet

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The GFCI outlet is not designed to run a heat press on, change it out and you should be fine.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

There are 15 amp outlets and 20 amp outlets. Replace with a new one with the higher amperage.

_


----------



## pxs93710 (Jun 21, 2010)

Breakers are sized to protect the wire from burning. Don't increase the size of breaker. If its tripping in other areas then it sounds like your press is starting to go bad, drawning so many amps causing the breaker to trip.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

or you could have a bad relay in the press or a bad cord etc.


----------



## mamag (Feb 17, 2012)

It appears it IS the unit itself. *sigh* I have moved the unit to every possible location around my house, going thru the entire panel from the garage, using both 15 and 20 amp breakers, dedicated and shared. The press turns on, begins to heat, has gotten to almost 200 (yep, only) degrees then just pops off. 

UGH!!!

I'm calling Stahl's this morning to figure this out...and, of course, the circuit board warranty is only 2 years and I am just over that. 

Thank you all for your help.

Any recommendations for another, possibly smaller, less expensive heat press I could buy to keep as a back up should my equipment malfunction again?

L


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

mamag

Did you end up fixing your heat press? What exactly was the problem ?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I'll bet it was the heat element. If it was heating up and the pops the breaker the element is shorting. As for the GFI. If it was a 15 amp it will get weak over time but will work. Even though rated at 15 amps every UL device has to be capable of 125% of its rating. Even a 15 amp circuit will handle 20 amp for hours before poping a breaker. Even around 22-25 amps it it would still last for a few min


----------

